# Killing Bugs in your Wood



## Foot Patrol

I was on another site today and there was a question about how to get rid of bugs that are in your wood. One of the answers was to put the wood into a chest freezer. So is this an effective way to get rid of ants and borers. I have some mesquite burl I would like to try this on. 

If this is not effective, I understand I can use heat like an oven to kill them but these are coated with Anchorseal and I worry about impacting the seal and the smell. Would like to get your feedback here too.

Foot


----------



## Mike1950

Heat- I do not think a freezer gets near cold enough. Think about it- Minnesota gets 30 + below- and they have plenty of bugs........


----------



## Schroedc

I've taken chunks with bugs, placed them in a heavy black bag, sealed it up and left in the sun far a few weeks, seems to kill the ants and whatnot. Can cause Maple to start spalting but didn't seem to hurt the walnut I did that with.


----------



## Kevin

The only way to be 100% certain you have killed all the bugs in wood is to heat it to 130F (I go at least 135 for + error). The wood must reach that temperature throughout and stay that way for several hours at least. I run the heat cycle in my kiln overnight but in a hurry I've been known to run it a few hours if it's just boards and let it go at that. 

Lots of organics on earth can survive freezing temps such as the typical residential freezer can reach. Except humans.


----------



## Foot Patrol

So if heat is the answer, does anyone use their kitchen oven?


----------



## Mike1950

Foot Patrol said:


> So if heat is the answer, does anyone use their kitchen oven?



No I am married!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Foot Patrol said:


> So if heat is the answer, does anyone use their kitchen oven?


Only when the wife's not home.


----------



## JR Parks

Foot Patrol said:


> I was on another site today and there was a question about how to get rid of bugs that are in your wood. One of the answers was to put the wood into a chest freezer. So is this an effective way to get rid of ants and borers. I have some mesquite burl I would like to try this on.
> 
> If this is not effective, I understand I can use heat like an oven to kill them but these are coated with Anchorseal and I worry about impacting the seal and the smell. Would like to get your feedback here too.
> 
> Foot


Scott,
Try small pieces in the microwave-multiple 10-20 settings until hot. But better buy some borex for borers and powder post beetles. 
Jim


----------



## Foot Patrol

Good ideas JR. I had not thought about the microwave. Dont know if the lazy susan will spin with some of the larger pieces I have. Forgot about Borax.


----------



## justturnin

I would like to know more about this Borax treatment.


----------



## Mike1950

justturnin said:


> I would like to know more about this Borax treatment.



Boracare is the name of one of the products. I think the rebuilds have used it.


----------



## Kevin

I've used boracare also - I guess it has its place but it's a surface treatment only. It won't kill the larvae or bugs within unless they come out, bathe in it, and go back in and they will not all do that. 

Residential microwave ovens are not a sure way to kill bugs. If you've ever noticed how food has cold spots and you have to keep heating, those cold spots can be safe havens for bugs. The heat will eventually migrate in food to colder areas but bugs are individuals. Even rotissere ovens can't keep all the bugs bathed in the waves long enough to heat them up. 

We see things pop inside a mwo and think "bugs don't have a chance!" but it doesn't work that way. If you only have a few bugs and you nuke long enough you can maybe get them all but my point is it's not a sure thing. Only prolonged heat will make certain to get them. ONLY prolonged heat will make certain to get them all. 

Sincerely, Broken Record.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I've used boracare also - I guess it has its place but it's a surface treatment only. It won't kill the larvae or bugs within unless they come out, bathe in it, and go back in and they will not all do that.
> 
> Residential microwave ovens are not a sure way to kill bugs. If you've ever noticed how food has cold spots and you have to keep heating, those cold spots can be safe havens for bugs. The heat will eventually migrate in food to colder areas but bugs are individuals. Even rotissere ovens can't keep all the bugs bathed in the waves long enough to heat them up.
> 
> We see things pop inside a mwo and think "bugs don't have a chance!" but it doesn't work that way. If you only have a few bugs and you nuke long enough you can maybe get them all but my point is it's not a sure thing. Only prolonged heat will make certain to get them. ONLY prolonged heat will make certain to get them all.
> 
> Sincerely, Broken Record.



I agree with Kevin- Sure fire PB killer- 130 + degrees for 6-24 hours- I go 135+ 
All info points to heat for killing- bugs- eggs and larva.


----------



## Woodsman

Foot Patrol said:


> So if heat is the answer, does anyone use their kitchen oven?



Yes. Same heat as Kevin suggested is required though. Borate treatments are totally ineffective on borers though. Once they are in the wood, they will be there until they decide to come out, and that could be next year or 3 years from now. 

[attachment=32914]


----------

